# Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker



## the-game (27. September 2010)

*Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Hallo,
Vor kurzem ist mir mein guter alter Röhren-Fernseher kaputt gegangen.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten LCD TV mit 37"

Die Eigenschaften die er mitbringen sollte (meiner Meinug nach):
-Full HD
-100 Hz
-geringen Input lag (20-40 ms is OK glaube ich)
-ein schönes Bild 
-keine Schlierenbildung bei schnellen Bewegungen 
-nicht so viel Strom verbrauchen (Schmerzgrenze: 120W)

Ich hab mich schon mal umgesehen, bin aber eig weniger fündig geworden, da ich eig nirgends angaben zum Input Lag gefunden habe und der für mich als zocker am Fernseher schon wichtig ist!


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Helfen könnt!




mfg

the-game


ps. danke schon mal an alle, die mir helfen.


----------



## FatBoo (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Beste Fernseher zum Spielen sind derzeit der Panasonic S20 (Plasma) und der Samsung C530 (LCD).

Schlierenfrei gibts nur bei Plasma. LCD schmiert IMMER! Beide Modelle haben ~15ms Inputlag.

Einstellungen für die beiden Modelle findest du zB im hifi-forum

FullHD ist heuzutage Standard und 100Hz braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## the-game (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

ich denke, dass es dann eher der samsung wird, weil das zimmer in dem der fernseher stehen soll sehr hell ist und lcds mit helligkeit doch besser klar kommen oder?
zu den 100hz: man braucht doch für die meisten spiele mind. 60hz oder?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*



FatBoo schrieb:


> FullHD ist heuzutage Standard und 100Hz braucht kein Mensch!



Doch, der N8Mensch  . Z.B. möchte ich bei Dokumentationen, Sport und Animationsfilmen 100hz nicht mehr missen . Zwar kann die 100hz-Technik auch ab und zu leichte Bildfehler(~Korona) verursachen, aber das Geruckel ohne 100hz wiegt mir persönlich schwerer. Bei Kameraschwenks ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Nur bei Spielfilmen stören 100hz tatsächlich, da diese mit 100 hz wie billige Soaps wirken. Deshalb habe ich 100 hz immer aktiviert und bei Spielfilmen daktiviert.

Bzgl. Spiele sicher irrelevant, da braucht man keine 100 hz-Technik. Die ganzen Bildverbesserer erhöhen i.d.R. den Imputlag und sind im Samsung-Spielmodus so oder so deaktiviert. 

Und Plasma-TVs flimmern, am deutlichsten zu erkennen, wenn man etwas am TV vorbeischaut. Das würde mich wohl stören, ganz im Gegensatz zu den angeblichen LCD-Schlieren, die ich bei meinem LCD nicht feststellen kann. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mit PC-360-Pad am TV spiele und die Gamepadsteuerung keine schnellen Bewegungen zulässt  . Also ich würde sagen, da schliert nichts, vielleicht habe ich dafür aber auch einfach kein Auge  .

Edit: Es gibt matte und glänzende/ verspiegelte LCDs. Die glänzenden Geräte spiegeln mehr, da kann ein gegenüberliegendes Fenster zum Problem werden und auch sonst spiegelt sich darin Beleuchtung etwas stärker.


----------



## the-game (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Danke für eure antworten!
Ich denke es wird dann ein Samsung LE*C530, wegen dem geringen input lag!
ich habe sowieso vor mehr damit zu zocken als fern zu sehen!


----------



## the-game (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Hallo, 
ich bins wieder 
Ich habe mich in letzter zeit noch in einigen Testseiten rumgetrieben und bin dann auf diesen test gestoßen: Panasonic TX-L37S20/ TX-L37S20B/ TXL37S20/ TX-L32S20 Review
Der scheint für mich ganz interessant zu sein, jedoch bezeichnen die auf der Testseite mit *Panasonic TX-L37S20B *aber auf amazon und auf der Panasonic Homepage find ich nur einen *Panasonic TX-L37S20E*.
Weiß da jmd was, ob es den *Panasonic TX-L37S20B* nicht mehr gibt, die auf der testseite einen Fehler gemacht haben, oder ob das die selben sind?



mfg


ps. steht das eig dabei, ob der fernseher verspiegelt oder matt ist? ich hab da eig noch nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## FatBoo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*



the-game schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bins wieder
> Ich habe mich in letzter zeit noch in einigen Testseiten rumgetrieben und bin dann auf diesen test gestoßen: Panasonic TX-L37S20/ TX-L37S20B/ TXL37S20/ TX-L32S20 Review
> Der scheint für mich ganz interessant zu sein, jedoch bezeichnen die auf der Testseite mit *Panasonic TX-L37S20B *aber auf amazon und auf der Panasonic Homepage find ich nur einen *Panasonic TX-L37S20E*.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist schlicht, dass der S20B das Modell für Großbritannien ist (Stecker).

Übrigens ist der 37"-S20 ein LCD, erst ab 42" kommt das spieletauglicherere Plasma-Modell zum Einsatz (wenig Lag, schlierenfrei).


----------



## the-game (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

wie sieht es bei dem plasma mit der spiegelung bei lichteinfall aus?
weil ich überlege mir gerade einen plasma zu kaufen.
Und wie sieht es aus wenn man zum beispiel mitm videotext an einschläft, brennt sich das bild da ein, oder ist das "problem" mittlerweile behoben?


----------



## FatBoo (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*



the-game schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei dem plasma mit der spiegelung bei lichteinfall aus?
> weil ich überlege mir gerade einen plasma zu kaufen.
> Und wie sieht es aus wenn man zum beispiel mitm videotext an einschläft, brennt sich das bild da ein, oder ist das "problem" mittlerweile behoben?



Das mit dem Einbrennen bei Plasma ist etwa so wie das Schlieren-Problem bei LCD.

100% behoben werden kann das nicht, aber stark reduziert.

So ein Szenario wie von dir beschrieben sollte man zumindest am Anfang vermeiden.

Verstehe eh nicht, wie man vor dem TV einschlafen kann...


----------



## fuddles (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Bei meinem Plasma hab ich zwecks einbrennen eine BurnIn DVD laufen lassen.

Testdiscs / Testvideos / Testbilder

Kann man da runterladen. Nach 100 Stunden sind heutige Plasma weit weniger anfällig. Das Problem gibt es quasi nicht mehr.
Bei XBOX und PS3 leuchet gerne mal das Menü nach. Das ist aber kein Einbrennen und geht auch wieder weg. Bei guten Plasma tritt das nur am Anfang auf.


----------



## the-game (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

was könnt ihr denn für einen plasma empfehlen? (preis 500-600€, größe: 42 zoll reicht, wenn es größere für den preis gibt, gerne)
-preis: 500-600€
-größe: 42"- max. 46" (mir würde 42" reichen, aber ein 46" für den preis würde auch sehr schön sein  )
-full hd
-nicht viel mehr als 150 W Stromverbrauch



mfg


ps. was macht so eine BurnIn DVD?


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Die BurnIN DVD sorgt für eine gleichmäßige Ausnutzung der Farben ( Wechsel verschiedener Farben Weiß und Rot/Grün/Blau Töne ) und konditioniert damit den "noch frischen" Plasmabildschirm.
Diese DVD sollte man 100 Stunden laufen lassen. Damit werden Effekte wie Nachleuchten und Einbrennen massiv verringert.

Als Plasma kann ich dir nur den LG 50PK350 empfehlen. Wird dir wohl zu groß sein.
Aber das Teil ist Kino Pur. LG Electronics 50PK350 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Need For Speed geht da richtig gut drauf^^


----------



## the-game (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

danke, der fernseher ist aber für das zimmer zu groß!
noch zu der burnin disc, die muss nicht die allerersten 100 stunden laufen oder? man kann da schon was anderes machen.


----------



## the-game (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

weiß keiner einen 46" plasma?
bitte


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

der s20 von pana


----------



## the-game (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

danke, der sieht schon mal ganz gut aus, aber gibt es noch iwelche etwas günstigeren alternativen?
und was denkt ihr geht 50" bei 3-3,50 meter in ordnung? mir kommt das ein bisschen groß vor.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

In Verbindung mit HD-Inhalten ist das nicht zu groß.

Bigger is better 

Wenn ich am TV zocke, sitze ich meisten ca. 2,5 Meter entfernt(46 Zoll). 3,5 Meter wäre mir zu weit weg, da wirkt das Bild schon recht klein. PC hat zwar Full-HD, aber mit Konsole und Auflösung um HD-Ready @ ~ 3 Meter auch kein Problem.

Edit: Also ich denke, bei 3 Meter Augenabstand sind auch 46 Zoll in Ordnung. Der 46 S20 kostet ca. 750 € .


----------



## the-game (12. November 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Hallo, ich selbst habe jetzt den Panasonic TX-PF 46 S20. Jetzt bin ich  auf der Suche nach einem passenden Fernseher für meinen Bruder. 
Der Fernseher soll kein High-End-Gerät sein und sollte diese Eigenschaften haben:
-46"/47" 
-LCD
-Preis: bis ca. 700€
-100hz (großer Sportfan)
-Full HD (Xbox 360)
-Xbox 360 nur offline --> input lag  nicht so arg wichtig, sollte aber nicht ganz außer acht gelassen werden


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir auch dieses mal helfen Könntet.



mfg


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

würde ja den hier empfehlen aber leider zu teuer pixxbay GmbH - Samsung LE-46C650 LE46C650


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

ich glaub bei menen pana plasma hat sich mal was eingebrannt und konnte dann wenn der bildschirm ganz weiß war in den ecken in schwachem rot die konturen von einem xbox spiel sehen, ist jetzt aber wieder weg.
mfg
p.s. auf jeden über 42 zoll, denn im 4 zu 3 modus ist 42 zoll genauso groß wie ne 70ger röhre


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*



beercarrier schrieb:


> ich glaub bei menen pana plasma hat sich mal was eingebrannt und konnte dann wenn der bildschirm ganz weiß war in den ecken in schwachem rot die konturen von einem xbox spiel sehen, ist jetzt aber wieder weg.



Dann war es nur nachleuchten, weil eingebrannt ist eingebrannt  

LCD für Zocker ist der C530 nicht schlecht. Ist ähnlich wie der C650 nur das er keine 100HZ hat.


----------



## mikemill (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Suche auch gerade nach einem 37 Zoll TV zum zocken.

Was denkt ihr denn über den Samsung LE-37C650?  In anderen Foren wird von Samsung kategorisch abgeraten, verfügt jemand über Erfahrungen aus erster (!) Hand? 100 Hz und extra Spielemodus klingen erst mal nach einer guten Kombination. Die mittlere Reaktionszeit (Grau-Grau) von 4 ms ist OK bis grenzwertig, denn mehr als 5 sollten es besser nicht sein.
Konnte leider keine Angaben zum Kontrastverhältnis finden... weiß da wer mehr? Das wäre m. E. DER Wert... neben dem Input-Lag.
Dieses sei aber gering? Mag ich kaum glauben: Der LE40C650 wurde mit einem Inputlag von 45ms im Spielemodus und 95ms im normalen Modus gemessen... was ziemlich inakzeptabel wäre (Quelle: Samsung LE40C650/ LE40C652/ LE40C654/ LE40C630 Review )

Besten Dank für alle Hinweise


----------



## p00nage (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Wegen dem hohen inputlag wird auch deshalb vom c650 für hardcorezocker abgeraden  da lieber das modell drunter also den c530 nehmen der soll nur 14ms haben


----------



## mikemill (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

Ah, Ok. Ist ja ein Ding, dass es bei so eng verwandten Geräten solche Unterschiede gibt.

Die Geschichte mit den 50 oder 100 Hz habe ich noch nicht ganz geblickt. Hz gibt als Größe die Bilder pro Sekunde an, richtig? Also ist sie identische mit dem FPS-Wert? Bzw. sie limitiert diesen, woraus folgen würde, dass ich bei einem 50 Hz Gerät niemals mehr als 50 Frames/Sekunde habe...



the-game schrieb:


> zu den 100hz: man braucht doch für die meisten spiele mind. 60hz oder?



Etwas in der Art habe ich auch schon gelesen. Meine Panasonic-Röhre hat schon 100 Hz, würde ich den Wechsel auf 50 Hz negativ wahrnehmen, etwa wenn man schräg an der Bildfläche vorbei blickt? 

...mag jemand mein Halbwissen aufhellen? 

VG!


----------



## p00nage (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bitte hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen 37" LCD-TVs für Xbox 360-Zocker*

von röhre und lcd/plasma darf man die hz angaben denk ich nicht vergleichen. bzw wenn man den gamemode beim Tv anmacht werden eh alle bildverbesserer aus gemacht und zb unser samsung auf 60hz gestellt


----------

